# Mutha Fuckin niggas working the system



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2012)

Today at the Dr office.  I see a black lady.  She has an Iphone 5  all gold tooth "grill"  and was talking about "doin this lady's grocery  shoppin on her Welfare card! 

Fuck that shit!  I want to shoot her in the face.  

Shit like that pisses me off!


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

That Obama phone is stepping up.. This reminds me of the mom that checks in at my step dads work. He is a juvinille probation officer.

He can never get a hold of her until late in the afternoon, she in unemployed, and has 6 kids. 3 of them are on probation fyi..

He needs to get into contact because on of them needs to go on house arrest. She gets pissed and storms in his office. Says I am a single mom I am sorry I don't have time to watch my kids 24 hours a day (so whose responsibility is it to take care of them? if its the gov'ts then the gov't should take them away)

He says mam I am sorry, but either your son goes to juvinille hall or goes on house arrest. She flips out and then says ok what ever. He said it is going to cost you though 30$ a month for the home monitoring system. She then gets irate how she is in gov't assistance and bla bla bla... That she can not afford that so he pulls out her brand new Iphone to call some one to bitch about it. I think her boyfriend or something. My step dad says mam look at my cell phone, it is a 9 year old flip phone with a pull out antennae. I am also a professor at the city college and feel even with my budget I can not afford an Iphone when I know my daughter who is 11 needs to go to college.  He then notices she had a designer purse, fresh nails done and being that my mom owns a beauty salon he knows how much it costs to get your hair done as well. 

So he tells her mam if you can not budget your finances to pay 30$ a month but can afford all these luxuries we are going to have to call child services, or we can help you do a budget plan if your willing. So she does the budget plan. She makes over 6k a month off of gov't assistance when you add up EVERY thing. His mind was BLOWN. Yet she is broke... So just curious what kind of car she drives, because he drives a 97 mercury villager hand me down from my mom mini van and being that he makes over 110k a year, he is curious what she drives. A fucking escalade on 26's. He said that thing had more TV's in it then best buy. 

So yes, when I say I have NO desire to help the poor it is because people like this. My mom was also a single mom raising me working three jobs as a new hairdresser, waitress at a cocktail bar, and cashier at a beauty supply. She taught me my work ethic and raised me that you never ask for help until you have expired all possible resources. Single mom working, three jobs... I never understood why she made me play every single sport there was at school lol. I all ways thought it was because she wanted me to be athletic, but it was because it was free and she could not afford some one to watch me.


----------



## rage racing (Oct 5, 2012)

Fuck niggers.....


----------



## Z499 (Oct 5, 2012)

sounds like my mother inlaw, constantly scamming the system and doesnt want to actually contribute. people like this are a complete wast of space and air. they need to stick their head in a 5 gallon bucket of water and take a deep breath in.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> That Obama phone is stepping up.. This reminds me of the mom that checks in at my step dads work. He is a juvinille probation officer.
> 
> He can never get a hold of her until late in the afternoon, she in unemployed, and has 6 kids. 3 of them are on probation fyi..
> 
> ...



I feel sick.....


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

this is why everyone hates niggers


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 5, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Today at the Dr office.  I see a black lady.  She has an Iphone 5  all gold tooth "grill"  and was talking about "doin this lady's grocery  shoppin on her Welfare card!
> 
> Fuck that shit!  I want to shoot her in the face.
> 
> Shit like that pisses me off!



I hate that shit, I qualified for pelgrant for school but wouldn't take it. I paid for my first two semesters and then was awarded an academic scholarship from a private institution based on my performance. Had no problem taking that HAHA. 

However, wanting to shoot someone in the face for scamming a gov is kind of extreme. I'm glad you didn't do it since I'm sure you could have pulled that M-16, you keep deep up your ass, out and made that wish come true.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I feel sick.....



You would be sick the stories he tells me on home visits. Kids with down syndrome not getting the proper care. In CA if your child has a disability including ADD you get money to care for them. He walks into houses with kids with down syndrome with the improper rooming for them and safety equipment, medication not properly contained left open on counters, when questioned about the money and when they audit there spending to ensure the kids are provided for all most no money is spent to the kids. I am talking about them saying they have no money for them to have shoes or clean clothes, but yet they have a 42 inch LED TV, bottles of liqueur that run up to 40-50 a handle. It is just disgusting. 



Gissurjon said:


> I hate that shit, I qualified for pelgrant for school but wouldn't take it. I paid for my first two semesters and then was awarded an academic scholarship from a private institution based on my performance. Had no problem taking that HAHA.
> 
> However, wanting to shoot someone in the face for scamming a gov is kind of extreme. I'm glad you didn't do it since I'm sure you could have pulled that M-16, you keep deep up your ass, out and made that wish come true.



Hey may not have an m-16 in his ass, but I carry a Khar CM40 that will get the job done.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> I hate that shit, I qualified for pelgrant for school but wouldn't take it. I paid for my first two semesters and then was awarded an academic scholarship from a private institution based on my performance. Had no problem taking that HAHA.
> 
> However, wanting to shoot someone in the face for scamming a gov is kind of extreme. I'm glad you didn't do it since I'm sure you could have pulled that M-16, you keep deep up your ass, out and made that wish come true.



No M-16 up the ass the front site is a bitch!    But I do carry a .357 (legally) On a hip holster.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

did you ever consider that she may have been a disabled person's assistant? i worked for an agency once that would do things exactly like you just described. the pay was excellent as well as the benefits. one man i shopped for was a veteran with ptsd so bad he couldn't go in loud busy places so one of my duties was to shop for him and yes he used food stamps. at first i was embarrassed people would think since i was using a foodstamp card i was on welfare. you very may well have seen a home health aide.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, of course, that is exactly what she does


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

I have also seen to many people sale there EBT cards for booz or get EBT Cash back to buy booz. In our ghetto area these fools site out side grocery stores asking to buy peoples groceries for cash.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> did you ever consider that she may have been a disabled person's assistant? i worked for an agency once that would do things exactly like you just described. the pay was excellent as well as the benefits. one man i shopped for was a veteran with ptsd so bad he couldn't go in loud busy places so one of my duties was to shop for him and yes he used food stamps. at first i was embarrassed people would think since i was using a foodstamp card i was on welfare. you very may well have seen a home health aide.




Hearing the conversation, there was no doubt she was working the system.  I am not a cold heartless bastard.  I believe that there should be a helping hand UP to those in need.  Not a fucking handout!   When those nigga's out there are raping my ass right in front of me, that pisses me off! 

I could tell many stories about ghetto peeps.  My ex  was a nurse in a "project" clinic.  Those Nigga know how to work the system.  Nice neighborhood too.  Once got her tail light shot out by a stray bullet.    
Right next to Martin Luther King BlVD.    Ya ever notice when you see MLK blvd there are bars on the windows???  

Nigga Please


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
................................Unfortunately True.................


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

right now the system does not work. The idea of helping is a great idea, but it does not work its flawed. They need to construct another way to accomplish helping the people who actually need help. When you think about the people sucking the system dry are just affecting the people who actually need it more. That is what pisses me off. There are so many great people that need more assistants, but the answer is not to increase welfare, but gut out the people who don't need it and give the people who actually need help their share.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> That Obama phone is stepping up.. This reminds me of the mom that checks in at my step dads work. He is a juvinille probation officer.
> 
> He can never get a hold of her until late in the afternoon, she in unemployed, and has 6 kids. 3 of them are on probation fyi..
> 
> ...




I would bet real money, this "mom of the year" lives at the "poverty level" the _nitwit democrats_ are constantly playing their violins for...


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

you should see all the drug deals running drug houses out of section 8 housing. The government is paying for they guys to have basically a home office to run drugs. I was talking to a my best friend you can read his story here ? BIO / T-HOFFonline to add a salinity to a story. I don't normally give out personal info, but hes trying to build his image as a professional athlete. 

But he would tell me stories of drug dealers making 30k a month and would pimp out their hoes to get section 8 houses so he can run his drugs through them. This shit is unreal, he said if they stopped section 8 where I lived it would probably take away 90% of the major drug houses in the community. So there would be one dealer that has control over multiple houses. How is this helping the people? More fucking leaches sucking away America.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 5, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Hearing the conversation, there was no doubt she was working the system.  I am not a cold heartless bastard.  I believe that there should be a helping hand UP to those in need.  Not a fucking handout!   When those nigga's out there are raping my ass right in front of me, that pisses me off!
> 
> I could tell many stories about ghetto peeps.  My ex  was a nurse in a "project" clinic.  Those Nigga know how to work the system.  Nice neighborhood too.  Once got her tail light shot out by a stray bullet.
> Right next to Martin Luther King BlVD.    Ya ever notice when you see MLK blvd there are bars on the windows???
> ...




Here is a new concept, why dont you direct your hate towards the SYSTEM? hell, shoot them politicans in the face, point blank. Go all out by all means.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^ I know one you can start with


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 5, 2012)

Can someone teach me to work the system like that? I want to buy more gearz.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 5, 2012)

No shit where's the government assistance for gear I'm running low on test


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

it's only for those on welfare, not those who work I have read on this site guys trying to get information on how they can get medicare to pay for their labs and trt, while buying gear from sponsors, pathetic.


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 5, 2012)

Wait you guys don't like black people for _these _reasons ?

Jeez... I don't don't even have a reason.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 5, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Wait you guys don't like black people for _these _reasons ?
> 
> Jeez... I don't don't even have a reason.



its not just black people for me... its every person with this mentality

Obama Is Going To Pay For My Gas And Mortgage!!! - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this is why everyone hates niggers



ESP them white niggers


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ESP them white niggers




The captn before he started gmp gearz:










The captn's crew:


----------



## Bowden (Oct 6, 2012)

This is not surprising.
It happens all the time.
Illegal aliens from Latin America specialize in it.

I seem them all the time in the grocery store checkout line with their anchor babies in tow, chatting in Spanish to each other.
The pay for their groceries with a WIC check or EBT card, then pull out a 100.00 bill to pay for what welfare will not.
They they load their groceries into their brand new SUVs costing 20k+.

Whenever any politician or supporter of the food stamp system states that Illegal aliens are not eligible for food stamps they are not telling the whole story.
The Illegals themselves are not but their anchor babies are and the illegal parents are eating the food bought with EBT.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 6, 2012)

Corrupt politicians in Latin America look at the U.S. as a dumping ground for their "surplus populations", in-order to keep them from reforming their corrupt political systems and corporate corruption that they profit from at the expense of their populations.
Mexican politicians are especially in favor of open boarders with the U.S.
It allows them to dump their expensive social services 'problems' on the U.S. taxpayer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> The captn before he started gmp gearz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 8, 2012)

No matter where you go or what races there are people always do this shit . Sure there are some who have legitimately been hit hard and use the system as it was meant to be to get back on their feet. 
Im a working mom, I have a decent career in microbiology yet while I work my ass off sometimes up to 16hrs a day I see all these women living off of welfare, getting tax rebate cheques, all their bills paid for and a monthly cheque for every child they have for $450. So what do they do , pump out more kids because it = more money; sit on their ass and ship their kids off to day care. They make more money than I do and don't have to work, look after their kids 24/7 or even pay for childcare.  *end rant*


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^ yup then they raise there kids to be little pieces of shit.

I was talking to a girl at work whose daughter was being punished. Her punishment was to wash her car. So her friend said I will help and her friend got the idea to smear mud all over the car because she felt her friends mom was being unfair. When the mom took the friend home pissed, she told her mother thinking she would punish her daughter. The mom laughed and didn't do shit. She said this lady was on welfare had 8 kids and ect. Real good parenting, its no wonder your daughter seems to be a fuck up and will probably be a dirty like whore on the side of the street.


----------

